# Driveway grader for ATV's?



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 6, 2017)

My long gravel driveway took a real hit.  We had a total monsoon come through and now I have some serious repair work to do.  I've got the bulk of it done with a shovel and metal rake, but I'm spent and its not smooth.

If you have a tractor its easy.  Anyone used a box rake or grader behind an ATV?


----------



## jatoxico (Jun 6, 2017)

I've just been looking at this topic because I am having my pool filled in and the chain link fence around it removed. People use sections of chain link with some weight on it to do just what your talking about. Thinking to keep a section for myself. Don't know if you have any but cheap solution.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 6, 2017)

Yeah..they call that a drag.  I think it is a marginal solution to my issue.  Ideally, I'd have a tractor with a blade so I could crown the road.  

I'm looking at getting one of these.  Maybe with enough passes I'll get it to do what I need it to do.  

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200381737_200381737

I wonder if there is somewhere I can rent the right tool to drag behind my atv? My searches haven't turned up much so far.


----------



## jatoxico (Jun 6, 2017)

Ah you actually need to regrade. When you said smooth I thought you just needed to get the washboard out of it.

What about this with a blade as shown?

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...paign=CI&gclid=CK3A0Y7cqdQCFceKswod6HQHeg#TBD


----------



## Montanalocal (Jun 6, 2017)

I have heard of people pulling a steel i-beam  on its side.  You can fill it with rocks or gravel to increase its weight, and chain it so that is being pulled at an angle to move dirt either right or left.


----------



## johneh (Jun 7, 2017)

maybe this is what you are looking for 
http://www.tscstores.com/BLADE-SCRAPE-ATV-IMPLEM-ATV-BB-P51971.aspx#.WTfg62grKUk


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 7, 2017)

I found a DR power grader locally.  It will not grade but it looks like it does a pretty good job of maintaining surface.  Going to check it out next week.  I'll follow up with you guys on results If I buy it!


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 7, 2017)

Old mattress box spring


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hogwildz said:


> Old mattress box spring


Yeah...i have a clay and rock base that is 30 years old with daily driving.  Box spring isn't gonna touch it.


----------



## xman23 (Jun 12, 2017)

If you do some searching you will find some videos of people towing various rigs behind ATV's and small tractors. I built one that had about 12 spikes sticking out of the bottom. I worked well pulling out weeds and spreading the gravel. But to grade, fill pot holes and other issues your going to need a much bigger machine.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well I bought a mint condition DR grader for $450 On Craigslist and put it to work.  This is just after a few passes.  I'm working the middle bump down and will go from there.
It is really tough going at first because it picks up all the big rocks.  You have to stop and toss them or it slows progress.  Follow up passes get faster and easier as you remove the big stuff.
Too late for pics after 10 passes.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 13, 2017)

Some other thoughts...
-This would be tough or impossible to use for a lawn tractor with my conditions.  My 700cc atv that is 900lbs with me on it, lost traction and I had to use 4wd.  
-It is working pretty well to fill ruts.
-1-3 mph is ideal so far.  Faster would be possible without such rough conditions.
-good idea to use it after a light rain so there is zero dust.
- the power remote functions are not a gimmick..they work and save time.
-so far..i like it..more to come


----------



## xman23 (Jun 14, 2017)

That drag box is what I copied when I built my home brew of the DR grader. Mine didn't have a way to raise it. My driveway had a deeper, softer bed of modified gravel. I, like you was able to pull out the weeds and make it fresher looking. It does look like you could use a few loads gravel.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 14, 2017)

Cool.  I have a bunch of loose gravel that has swept off the drive and I'm going to try and reclaim.  We shall see.

I want as little gravel as possible since I'm always snowblowing and they don't like loose gravel.  I'm more concerned it is flat without ruts for the winter.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm not done but the difference is huge.


----------



## xman23 (Jun 20, 2017)

It did come out nice. I now use the small pea size gravel, with stone dust. The surface is real firm. Much easier to snow blow on.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 21, 2017)

This was my first year snow blowing.  I think one of my struggles with picking up rocks last season was that it was not flat, with ruts and a high bump in the center.  That is pretty much gone now, so I think rock pickup will be much less.


----------

